# Wiring up a Cold Cathode light.



## AlienBait (Nov 26, 2007)

Recently another member asked me how to wire-up his Cold Cathode lights to an AC/DC converter that plugs directly into the wall. Since I went through the trouble of taking pictures and explaining the process, I thought I would post it here just in case some one else needed the info. 

So, here it is:

When you order your Cold Cathode lights, they usually come 2 per pack and looks like this (this picture is from bombbudpuffa):








Before you begin, make sure the AC/DC converter that plugs into the wall is 12 Volts and can power the lights. The lights use 3.5 watts each, so for two lights (one blue transformer) your AC/DC converter should be able to handle at least 7 watts. The bigger the number, the better.

O.K., here is how to wire it up:

*1) Cut and strip the wires on the transformer so you have these:*





*2) Make sure you have this socket:*





*3) Wire the socket to the transformer. Black to Black and Yellow to Red*





*4) If you have more than one transformer, wire them in parallel like this:*





*5) Wire up the AC/DC Converter like this using the other Socket that came with the Cold Cathode light.* *Black is ground and Yellow is +12 volts.*







*6) Plug in the sockets so you should have this:*





*7) Plug in the AC/DC converter and it should light up*





.

Now, you may ask, "Why don't you just connect the blue transformer directly to the adapter? Why do you use the white plastic plugs?" 

Well, I like to plan for the future. I use the 12volt adapter for other projects and want to be able to easily connect and dis-connect. Also, if you find that your adapter can't handle the power (e.g., you have a lot of CC lights), you can easily plug them into a computer power supply, like I did here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18128

There you have it. Hope that is useful.


----------

